# Flea and Tick Meds



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

We have been using Vectra 3D for flea/tick prevention during part of the year here and had success with it for the past two years.
It was recently discontinued and my vet recommended Parastar.

Although most flea/tick meds get bad reviews it is on the lower end of the scale so I am looking for something else.

We tried K-9 Advantix on Colbie in the past with bad results.

What are some suggestions that you have used that have been well tolerated? My friend uses Nexgard on her Hav but I have never used an oral just topical.

Thanks.


----------



## Lilorangemamma (Nov 26, 2015)

We just started using Nexgard this spring as it was recommended by the vet. (A family member has severe chemical allergies so we are not able to use a topical). It seems to make Crisco very lethargic for several days. Since he is at the low end of the weight range for this medicine I've discussed with the vet cutting it in half, but that is the minimum dose to be effective. So… I'm still looking for options.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't offer advice as we use the K9 Advantix with no problem. Hope you find one that works for you.


----------

